# Murals



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Post pics of your bike or others. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

my bike dosent got any yet


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 16 2007, 12:34 AM~9238773
> *my bike dosent have any yet
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:nosad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd247/LocoSoCal/bike3.jpg


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you upload pics ??


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

clean ass murals homie


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 16 2007, 01:47 PM~9242870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat seat iz saggy az shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 16 2007, 04:11 PM~9243824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 16 2007, 05:13 PM~9243837
> *thats tight
> *



thanx, it's being completely redone....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 16 2007, 04:29 PM~9243936
> *thanx, it's being completely redone....
> *


u still doin the trick or treat theme


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah but ging at it a little different but same theme


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 16 2007, 04:56 PM~9244116
> *yeah but ging at it a little different but same theme
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

This was "2 D GRAVE" back in 2005:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 16 2007, 09:01 PM~9245590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOSE THIS BIKE LOOK FAMALIAR TO ANY OF YOU SPEEDY LOC FANS?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:18 AM~9246724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat happen 2 that bike


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

ITS MY HOMIES...HE IN MY CLUB...THE BIKE IS A HELLA SMOOTH RIDE!LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:21 AM~9246740
> *ITS MY HOMIES...HE IN MY CLUB...THE BIKE IS A HELLA SMOOTH RIDE! DIDENT WANNA GET OFF!! LOL
> *


lol dam thats a nice bike


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

YUP...IMA TELL HIM TO MAKE A LAYITLOW....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:23 AM~9246745
> *YUP...IMA TELL HIM TO MAKE A LAYITLOW....
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO GET MY SHIT AIRBRUSHED!! IMA ONLY DO THE TANK THOUGH....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:25 AM~9246751
> *CANT WAIT TO GET MY SHIT AIRBRUSHED!! IMA ONLY DO THE TANK THOUGH....
> *


im gettin my tank and skirts airbrushed and pinstripped


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

I MIGHT GET PINSTRIPPING...NOT SURE YET


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:28 AM~9246776
> *I MIGHT GET PINSTRIPPING...NOT SURE YET
> *


whens it gonna b done


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

I NEEDA HAVE THE WHOLE DAM BIKE DONE IN 3 MOUNTHS...GOT A PHOTOSHOOT WITH STREET LOW


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:31 AM~9246786
> *I NEEDA HAVE THE WHOLE DAM BIKE DONE IN 3 MOUNTHS...GOT A PHOTOSHOOT WITH STREET LOW
> *


wat color u gonna paint it


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

RED??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:34 AM~9246801
> *RED??
> *


wat kinda red


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

MABY A CRANBERRY? IDK FISRT I GODDA GIVE RAUL THE MONEY SO HE CAN START ON THE FRAME LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:37 AM~9246813
> *MABY A CRANBERRY? IDK FISRT I GODDA GIVE RAUL THE MONEY SO HE CAN START ON THE FRAME LOL
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 12:17 AM~9246716
> *DOSE THIS BIKE LOOK FAMALIAR TO ANY OF YOU SPEEDY LOC FANS?
> *


Thats my pic. Whos bike is that?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FRISCOSOLDIER, socios b.c. prez  SPEAKING OF THE DEVIL! LOL


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 12:40 AM~9246834
> *Thats my pic. Whos bike is that?
> *


MY HOMIE'S....


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

ANY MORE MURAL PICS OUT THERE?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 16 2007, 10:04 PM~9246010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They said MURALS. :biggrin: Nice try


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

not mine but one of the best murals ive seen on a bike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

redoing the whole thing so last time you'll see these


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are all nice murals, but I think the ones that are on PROBLEMAS (REC) are the best they are more of a realistic mural and they are in color too.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

jep they are the best, who did them?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 17 2007, 09:54 AM~9247918
> *jep they are the best, who did them?
> *


john


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 17 2007, 09:33 AM~9247835
> *Those are all nice murals, but I think the ones that are on PROBLEMAS (REC) are the best they are more of a realistic mural and they are in color too.
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 17 2007, 08:40 AM~9247649
> *not mine but one of the best murals ive seen on a bike
> 
> 
> ...


any one know who did these murals?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 17 2007, 08:58 AM~9247373
> *They said MURALS.  :biggrin:  Nice try
> *


hey it counts at show  that the same style thats on the janet jackson bike :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know who did this one.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 17 2007, 08:40 AM~9247649
> *not mine but one of the best murals ive seen on a bike
> 
> 
> ...


so know one knows who did these? :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 01:08 PM~9248698
> *so know one knows who did these? :angry:
> *


nope.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 03:08 PM~9248698
> *so know one knows who did these? :angry:
> *


These were done by SAL from so cal. he works with the dealbas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My homies bike.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 17 2007, 01:13 PM~9248720
> *These were done by SAL from so cal. he works with the dealbas.
> *


THANKS! do you know if he has a website or do you have his number?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know who did these.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Alberto Herrera


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE707's murals


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My homie Freddy Alfaro. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Sic and twisted...R I P


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

i love this topic....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 02:23 PM~9248973
> *i love this topic....
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

i know have an idea of what im getting on my bike.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

no more pics?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

SOME PIC FROM MY BIKE!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

mine...done by this tattoo artist named andy....


















my homies bike, also done by andy...(frame wasnt clear coated yet when pics were taken...)


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 01:23 PM~9248752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sticker sticker sticker


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2007, 02:15 AM~9338445
> *sticker sticker sticker
> *


Did you help that guy put it on? :roflmao:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2007, 01:51 PM~9242906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 17 2007, 08:40 AM~9247649
> *not mine but one of the best murals ive seen on a bike
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 30 2007, 08:23 AM~9339198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn didn't new he had a mural under his seat


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

what i like on aftershock are the patterns on the inside of everything: skirts, fenders, ...

such a beautyful bike


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 11:22 PM~9248746
> *I dont know who did these.
> 
> 
> ...



Chavo from PHX


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Nov 16 2007, 09:01 PM~9245590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my cousin knows Speedy Locs Brother Jose and they r both friends


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Nov 30 2007, 06:19 PM~9343568
> *my cousin knows Speedy Locs Brother Jose and they r both friends
> *


thats great


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 30 2007, 08:29 AM~9339237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD CORE BIKE love it must have looked at it for like 20 min


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Nov 30 2007, 07:19 PM~9343568
> *my cousin knows Speedy Locs Brother Jose and they r both friends
> *


wow. i know slim thug and paul wall. they are normal people get off all of the rappers cock. i dont understand why people go to concerts. 1. music sounds wack live. 2. if you want to dance go to a fucking club.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 1 2007, 12:03 PM~9348633
> *wow. i know slim thug and paul wall. they are normal people get off all of the rappers cock. i dont understand why people go to concerts. 1. music sounds wack live. 2. if you want to dance go to a fucking club.
> *


yup that is true music dies suck live cause too many people screaming. I bet they won't scream as much if they about to get killed


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

for what you guys are talking about, i guess this mural idea doesnt fit the bill


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

get your zz top bondo frame now it just shows what a **** you are


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

do you have a problem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Nov 30 2007, 07:22 PM~9344202
> *thats great
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 01:30 PM~9349183
> *for what you guys are talking about, i guess this mural idea doesnt fit the bill
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you like lowrider bikes? Im not trying to be insulting but I just wanted to ask.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i got into it because i liked original schwinns and choppers, then i saw how people could customize them this way and i dug it, so i started building my own


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 02:30 PM~9349183
> *for what you guys are talking about, i guess this mural idea doesnt fit the bill
> 
> 
> ...


ZZ TOP is the shit . Southern Rock.  but your wack


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

so what if i am


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 02:46 PM~9349287
> *ZZ TOP is the shit . Southern Rock.   but your wack
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 02:48 PM~9349297
> *so what if i am
> *


  No man Im just fucking with ya


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 01:40 PM~9349246
> *do you have a problem
> *


its ok to be gay


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

im not gay, but whatever if you want to think that its cool, belgium is a free country


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have nothing against ZZ top. I actually like some of there songs. The thing is that most of the audiance for "lowriders" is based off of Rap and Oldies and shit like that. Probably less then 5% of the people involved in this sort of thing dont listen to that stuff. Thats why you get people calling you gay and other things like that. I like the way that you arrainged the things on there for that frame but I personally dont think that ZZ Top deserves to be on a lowrider bike. Like I have said many times, its your bike, you do what you want to it but dont expect everyone to like your ideas or except you cause honestly, no one has to.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

i like death metal :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

no i figured i would take shit for this frame, and i am into the seventies music mostly, funk, rock, stuff like that. if i made a parliament-funkadelic frame im sure id hear less shit


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 03:30 PM~9349183
> *for what you guys are talking about, i guess this mural idea doesnt fit the bill
> 
> 
> ...


*F.Y.I....Billy Gibbons from ZZ-Top once got arrested while riding in his 2Door Lowrider Baby blue Impala...I believe they pulled him over for doing just that, riding low. The story was even published in Lowrider Magazine... I still have the issue. Just my 2cents. Even ZZ-Top Lowrides! *


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hell yeah, i just saw a picture of him with the 62 impala. everyone loves his low 32 ford, i had the idea of doing a bike just off of that car


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Billy Gibbons got a shit load of bad ass rides


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 03:56 PM~9349630
> *Billy Gibbons got a shit load of bad ass rides
> *











http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...&tbnw=114&prev=


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

do some face parts, the two z's from their logo, make forks, handlebars and a sissybar out of that, might be cool, probably would be gay to most of you but its an idea either way


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

make a bike like this car, i got unlaced rims, cutting those out of aluminum wouldnt be hard, knockoffs, paint, flare tip fenders, yeah that could be a cool build


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

now your trying to hard. thats not a lowrider


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 04:58 PM~9349635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*There you go..Rock n' Roll ganster!  *


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

eh i thought it was lower than that before i looked up the picture


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

that 62 is hot though


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 04:05 PM~9349668
> *eh i thought it was lower than that before i looked up the picture
> *


even then it still not a lowlow


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

its a hot rod, yes thank you for pointing that out


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i am not as much of a stupid ass as you think i am


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 03:46 PM~9349283
> *i got into it because i liked original schwinns and choppers, then i saw how people could customize them this way and i dug it, so i started building my own
> *


who gives a chit what anbody else thinks....

do it up!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 1 2007, 04:08 PM~9349682
> *i am not as much of a stupid ass as you think i am
> *


relax buddy


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 06:26 PM~9350084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the dude from goonies


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

freddy alfaro

















dont kno who did these








dont kno


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2007, 02:51 PM~9242906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Artistics?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 30 2007, 08:23 AM~9339198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did these murals?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

better murals on mos









year of dragon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 05:11 PM~9355978
> *Artistics?
> *


???


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 04:57 PM~9356230
> *???
> *


nope solo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YET THO


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 06:26 PM~9356864
> *YET THO
> *


WHAT A WASTE :uh:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 16 2007, 04:11 PM~9243824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that nice graphics


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 2 2007, 04:17 PM~9356007
> *who did these murals?
> *


ALBERTO HERRERA

HE DID THE MURALS ON AFTERSHOCK, LIL SWEET -N- SOUR, YEAR OF THE DRAGON, AND PINNACLE.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 3 2007, 08:32 PM~9366908
> *ALBERTO HERRERA
> 
> HE DID THE MURALS ON AFTERSHOCK, LIL SWEET -N- SOUR, YEAR OF THE DRAGON, AND PINNACLE.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

some of my personal stuff!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats some really nice work


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

good topic,
my murals with spray paint :uh:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

koo mural homie!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

LUNCH MONEY 

2007 trike of the year


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Lunch money!!! lol who did your murals??


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 4 2007, 01:10 PM~9372108
> *Lunch money!!! lol who did your murals??
> *


og abel


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

KOO.....IM TRYING TO HAVE A GUY NAMED SAL DO MINES BUT I CANT FIND HIS NUMBER....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 4 2007, 04:11 PM~9372114
> *og abel
> *


abel a cool mofo...

i hit him up on the mysace...he responds...gave some pointers and all! cool ass dude!

one of the best!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2007, 02:16 PM~9372166
> *abel a cool mofo...
> 
> i hit him up on the mysace...he responds...gave some pointers and all! cool ass dude!
> ...


MYSPACE LINK?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 4 2007, 04:17 PM~9372169
> *MYSPACE LINK?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


myspace.com/thatninjaabel


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE MURAL ARTIST "SAL" FROM NOR CAL'S NUMBER!!!! PLESE PM ME IT OR POST ON HERE!!!!!

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 4 2007, 04:33 PM~9372313
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE THE MURAL ARTIST "SAL" FROM NOR CAL'S NUMBER!!!! PLESE PM ME IT OR POST ON HERE!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i believe you can find his number on post your rides...i believe he has his own thread


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2007, 02:48 PM~9372423
> *i believe you can find his number on post your rides...i believe he has his own thread
> *


THANKS!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

MORE OF MY WORK


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

AND ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 10 2007, 01:25 PM~9418589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR WORK?? YOU DO MURALS??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 11 2007, 04:40 AM~9421000
> *YOUR WORK?? YOU DO MURALS??
> 
> *


He does murals :yes:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 10 2007, 06:41 PM~9421009
> *He does murals :yes:
> *


DAM! HE DO GOOD WORK!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GANGSTA BOOGIE......








BACK...








SIDES......
















A CLOSE-UP OF HIM TURNED INTO A CARTOON......








uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BLUE DEMON.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LIL HELL RAZOR...
















:thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 10 2007, 08:24 PM~9421965
> *LIL HELL RAZOR...
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT BIKE MAN!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 11 2007, 04:19 AM~9421903
> *BLUE DEMON.....
> 
> 
> ...


i like this lady bike :thumbsup: 
who did the murals?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 11 2007, 12:41 PM~9426787
> *i like this lady bike :thumbsup:
> who did the murals?
> *


I DID....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 11 2007, 11:41 AM~9426787
> *i like this lady bike :thumbsup:
> who did the murals?
> *


THE HOMIE OSCAR


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BLUE DEMONS RECENT" MODS"......








PARTS BY WAY OF WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 10 2007, 06:44 PM~9421032
> *DAM! HE DO GOOD WORK!!
> 
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 10 2007, 09:19 PM~9421903
> *BLUE DEMON.....
> 
> 
> ...



thats some bad ass murals on this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS GONNA GO THROUGH SUM MINOR MODS :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 19 2007, 08:03 PM~9487797
> *ITS GONNA GO THROUGH SUM MINOR MODS :biggrin:
> *


keep up the good work


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 08:07 PM~9487827
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any new mods go on ur bike


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 20 2007, 12:06 AM~9490250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...the bear necessities... :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Ive seen that bike somewere....but i dont know were....lol


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i remember seeing pics of the owner ridin it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 20 2007, 01:18 AM~9490349
> *...the bear necessities... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I got to go to block buster :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 04:45 PM~9494729
> *i remember seeing pics of the owner ridin it
> *



the owners older brother :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i don't know them so i guessed is was the owner  

nice bike though


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Dec 14 2007, 03:11 PM~9454629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 05:16 PM~9495018
> *i don't know them so i guessed is was the owner
> 
> nice bike though
> *


Sure is....


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 26 2007, 10:02 PM~9538855
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS FUCKING SICK!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 05:16 PM~9495018
> *i don't know them so i guessed is was the owner
> 
> nice bike though
> *




























here's the pics.that's me on the bike.it's my younger brother's bike.i built for him for doing good in school.thanks kenny for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THROU OUT THE YEARS,THINK THIS BE ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE'S AND IT STILL LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yes thats the pics i was talkin about


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9487827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

thx still in the works


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Dec 30 2007, 11:33 AM~9565134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one....


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Dec 30 2007, 11:33 AM~9565134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 31 2007, 01:42 PM~9574043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 31 2007, 12:53 PM~9573705
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 
































POSTED AT MAJESTICS NEW YEARS GATHERING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 2 2008, 07:39 PM~9590836
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REAL NICE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 8 2008, 01:52 AM~9632113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 7 2008, 03:52 PM~9632113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH U PAID FO THOSE MURALS

NICE WORK


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

dam thoughs look good!!!nice work!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

THIS TOPIC STILL ALIVE? LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Feb 21 2008, 04:39 PM~9997704
> *THIS TOPIC STILL ALIVE? LOL
> *


i brung it bck :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 21 2008, 04:49 PM~9997791
> *i brung it bck :biggrin:
> *


LOL RITE ON.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cadillac Jay's old frame before the redo:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

HERE A PIC OF A PEDAL CAR IM WORKING ON.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 17 2007, 07:40 AM~9247649
> *not mine but one of the best murals ive seen on a bike
> 
> 
> ...


i fuckin love this bike :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 7 2008, 04:52 PM~9632113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love your work on jen's boys bike


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10279944
> *HERE A PIC OF A PEDAL CAR IM WORKING ON.
> 
> 
> ...


damn jay that pedal car is lookin good got anymore pics?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 28 2008, 07:54 PM~10279944
> *HERE A PIC OF A PEDAL CAR IM WORKING ON.
> 
> 
> ...



ahh jay that looks clean shit i got a pedal car too havent got to it yet is this one yours or a customer


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 28 2008, 07:38 PM~10280305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna sell thoes wheels on that bike let me know


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 29 2008, 11:01 AM~10283652
> *wanna sell thoes wheels on that bike let me know
> *


uummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm










































no


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 17 2007, 01:03 PM~9248680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME SICK ASS MURALS


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

TO


THE


TOP


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

MY LATEST WORK ..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 14 2008, 04:53 PM~10414205
> *MY LATEST WORK ..
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 14 2008, 03:53 PM~10414205
> *MY LATEST WORK ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Thats some fucking good ass airbrushing JAY damn good can you do mine?? you know what i want.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 15 2008, 12:53 AM~10414205
> *MY LATEST WORK ..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :0 


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 14 2008, 02:58 PM~10414238
> *:worship:  :worship:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Thats some fucking good ass airbrushing JAY damn good can you do mine?? you know what i want.
> *


yeah i know what you want . that one pic would look sick as hell. just let me know when your ready.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 30 2008, 08:08 PM~10541198
> *yeah i know what you want . that one pic would look sick as hell. just let me know when your ready.
> *


What does he want? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 14 2008, 02:53 PM~10414205
> *MY LATEST WORK ..
> 
> 
> ...


damm this wud go perfect with my bike :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 10:11 AM~10541235
> *What does he want? :dunno:
> *


THE PHEONIX AKA GENE GRAY FROM X MEN.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 1 2008, 03:08 AM~10544927
> *THE PHEONIX AKA GENE GRAY FROM X MEN.
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

dark phoenix


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Gene's name was "Phoenix" ???


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 30 2008, 06:14 PM~10544997
> *Gene's name was "Phoenix" ???
> *



i didnt know that??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

watch xmen 3


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cadillac Jay's latest:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

wait till I get my credit board back :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2008, 07:18 PM~10643603
> *wait till I get my credit board back  :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 09:25 AM~10643631
> *hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 26 2007, 10:02 PM~9538855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THE MURALS ON THE HULK BIKE ARE REALLY NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

don't want to brag , but ......... I did take Outstanding Murals at Phz and San Berdo this year :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2008, 07:38 PM~10643734
> *I want to brag , because......... I did kick some ass and take home Outstanding Murals at Phz and San Berdo this year  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2008, 09:38 AM~10643734
> *don't want to brag , but ......... I did take Outstanding Murals at Phz and San Berdo this year  :biggrin:
> *


 YOURS ARE VERY NICE TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PM SENT

PM Received

PM Homie

Whats cookin?

Chicken.

Oh get at me

PM a brotha

whore

boob

I am the greatest

PM

PM'd back

No YOU PM ME back

No no you pm ME back

PM sent

whapa whapa

I'm here for the homies :biggrin: 

ttt

I'm the best there's ever been.

TTT

PM

MP

PMP

PIMP

PM x2

PM^3

baka baka 








look like some familiar posts in other topics by somebody else? :roflmao: ahahaahahaha


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up with all the whoring


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 02:15 PM~10645693
> *what's up with all the whoring
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wish i had murals


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 06:05 PM~10648097
> *wish i had murals
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@May 19 2008, 09:46 AM~10685648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the skirt murals very cool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@May 19 2008, 08:46 AM~10685648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 02:15 PM~10645693
> *what's up with all the whoring
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Oct 28 2008, 10:20 PM~12002098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how many pms you are going to get for those rims lol


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 28 2008, 10:55 PM~12002390
> *i wonder how many pms you are going to get for those rims lol
> *


x2, id say sell em cuz they going for big $ these days


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 29 2008, 01:19 AM~12002937
> *x2, id say sell em cuz they going for big $ these days
> *


i say keep them and dont let NO one have them !!!!!


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Couldnt sell them if i wanted too.I've had them for about 9 years


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

from deathdealer bike a few years ago


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cut the b.s i gotta finish my az's now!!!! :worship:  :yes:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2008, 05:01 PM~10544369
> *damm this wud go perfect with my bike :biggrin:
> *


post pics of ur bike because we are doin a venom bike also


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 29 2009, 12:57 PM~12850212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 29 2009, 01:57 PM~12850212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 29 2009, 02:57 PM~12850212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aint no murals on that.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:15 PM~13035676
> *Aint no murals on that.
> *


wrong topic tought it was the rims topic :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 06:55 AM~13037288
> *wrong topic tought it was the rims topic  :uh:
> *


meh


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 01:55 PM~13037288
> *wrong topic tought it was the rims topic  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Feb 19 2009, 12:26 PM~13050224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 29 2009, 02:57 PM~12850212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 29 2009, 02:57 PM~12850212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAN THIS MUTHAFUCKER























LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

hope you like


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 09:38 PM~13064984
> *hope you like
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13064197
> *BAN THIS MUTHAFUCKER
> LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 09:38 PM~13064984
> *hope you like
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2009, 04:19 PM~13078043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the old school look i member when a bike like this use to win boty


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 26 2009, 11:27 PM~13125811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wait till mine get done  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 01:27 AM~13125811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

I LOVE YOUR BIKE LOL :cheesy: 

THAT HYNA LOOKS FINE ASS FUCK :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 12:27 AM~13125811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM NICE BIKE NICE HOE NICE MURAL NICE EVERYTHING! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 12:29 AM~13125819
> *wait till mine get done    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE HOMIE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:32 AM~13125835
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> I LOVE YOUR BIKE LOL  :cheesy:
> ...


 :cheesy: GRACIAS HOMIE... AHAHAHAHAHAHA MY BAD I TRIED TO PUT UP ANOTHER PICTURE BUT I MEST UP AND THAT SKONCA CAME OUT :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 12:32 AM~13125836
> *DAYUM NICE BIKE NICE HOE NICE MURAL NICE EVERYTHING! :biggrin:
> *


Q VO CASPER... GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 01:37 AM~13125870
> *:cheesy: GRACIAS HOMIE... AHAHAHAHAHAHA MY BAD I TRIED TO PUT UP ANOTHER PICTURE BUT I MEST UP AND THAT SKONCA CAME OUT :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHAHA ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE POST MORE YOU KNOW I LOVE THEM LOL
EY FOO SO YOURE COMING DOWN HERE OR WHAT :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 01:27 AM~13125811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:40 AM~13125883
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COMO VA TODO ALLA HOMIE HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:39 AM~13125880
> *HAHAHAHA ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE POST MORE YOU KNOW I LOVE THEM LOL
> EY FOO SO YOURE COMING DOWN HERE OR WHAT  :cheesy:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ILL POST SOME ALRATO.. TO THE SHOW?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 27 2009, 12:40 AM~13125883
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS ... COMO VA TU BIKE? YA LE ISISTE LAS GRAPHICS?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 01:18 AM~13125745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:42 AM~13125889
> *COMO VA TODO ALLA HOMIE HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG
> *


TODO CALMADO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 01:45 AM~13125899
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ILL POST SOME ALRATO.. TO THE SHOW?
> *


HAHAHAHAA OKAY THEN ILL TAKE THE PICS OF THE RK SHIRTS TOMORROW ALRIGHT  

YEAH FOO WHICH ONE YOU GOING TO :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:47 AM~13125911
> *TODO CALMADO HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


LA MIA ESTA DURMIENDO Y EL TRICYCLO TAMBIEN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:48 AM~13125921
> *LA MIA ESTA DURMIENDO Y EL TRICYCLO TAMBIEN LOL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 27 2009, 01:49 AM~13125928
> *
> *


LLA DESPERTO :0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 12:39 AM~13125877
> *Q VO CASPER... GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


WAT UP HOMIE...DE NADA JUST SHOWING DA LOVE! NICE CLEAN BIKE!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 01:50 AM~13125933
> *WAT UP HOMIE...DE NADA JUST SHOWING DA LOVE! NICE CLEAN BIKE!
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:55 AM~13125959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 12:48 AM~13125915
> *HAHAHAHAA OKAY THEN ILL TAKE THE PICS OF THE RK SHIRTS TOMORROW ALRIGHT
> 
> YEAH FOO WHICH ONE YOU GOING TO  :cheesy:
> *


NOT SURE YET HOMIE IM STILL THINKING OF WHICH ONE... SANTA ANA OR PICO RIVERA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2009, 12:50 AM~13125933
> *WAT UP HOMIE...DE NADA JUST SHOWING DA LOVE! NICE CLEAN BIKE!
> *


THOSE ARE OLD PICS HOMIE... JUST WAIT A LIL MORE HOMIE AND ULL SEE WHAT I HAVE FOR THIS YEAR.. :cheesy: CANT WAIT TO SHOW IT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 27 2009, 01:56 AM~13125971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MEAN THE ONE ON THE 22ND IN SANTA ANA??? CAILE HOMIE IMA BE THERE WITH ALL MY CHAPTER FOO ILL BE SICK :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:02 AM~13126012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: THAT ONE.. YEAH IM THINKING BOUT THAT ONE IT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 27 2009, 02:05 AM~13126032
> *:yes: THAT ONE.. YEAH IM THINKING BOUT THAT ONE IT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE...
> *


FO SHO FOO ME TOO IMA GO TO THAT ONE DOGG LET ME KNOW


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 27 2009, 01:06 AM~13126038
> *FO SHO FOO ME TOO IMA GO TO THAT ONE DOGG LET ME KNOW
> *


  YA SAVES


----------



## krazyazz1971 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lo-End Theory Car Club


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

my friend's frame,,nice!!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

one of my bikes


----------



## momentos_bupk (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 12:18 PM~9248736
> *My homies bike.
> 
> 
> ...


when you get a mural do you have to get the same thing on the other side?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by momentos_bupk_@Jul 18 2010, 11:03 PM~18079337
> *when you get a mural do you have to get the same thing on the other side?
> *


nope


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY...BC...SAN DIEGO..CA


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by momentos_bupk_@Jul 18 2010, 10:03 PM~18079337
> *when you get a mural do you have to get the same thing on the other side?
> *


i dont think i ever seen that now that i think about it? most bikes i seen dont use the same mural on each side!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## yourdeathwish (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)




----------

